
Ask HN: What are some positive things happening around the world? - samayylmao
There is too much bad news to listen to right now.  What is some good news I can share with my team going on around the world?
======
johndavid9991
Finally, Some Privacy: After 10 Years, Giant Pandas Mate in Shuttered Zoo
-[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/07/world/asia/panda-
mating-h...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/07/world/asia/panda-mating-hong-
kong.html) lol

------
johndavid9991
Trifecta: Taiwan reports zero new coronavirus cases for 3rd time -
[https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3918074](https://www.taiwannews.com.tw/en/news/3918074)

------
photawe
Less pollution. Happier pets.

